# Erratic Heartbeat...Normal?



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Some time ago, while cuddled up to Tchelsi, I noticed when she's sleeping her heart beats really strangely. The beat is irregular, and seems to be directly impacted by her breathing. I was pretty startled by it when I first noticed it.







I immediately asked Tchelsi's doctor about it; she checked Tchelsi out completely and said what I was hearing is something pretty common in dogs during sleep, and that it was nothing to be at all concerned about. I should mention that Dr. Ballowe is the best veterinarian I have ever dealt with and I have total faith in her. But it's been bugging me in the back of my mind, and I wasn't able to find any info about it on the internet. And when it comes to Tchelsi's health I don't think I should feel weird about seeking a "2nd opinion". I knew that if this really is a common thing, then someone on SM must have noticed this happening with their little ones. Can anyone enlighten me? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Heidi - I don't remember ever hearing an irregular heartbeat, but that doesn't mean it's not common. I would trust your doctor but if you want reassurance PM Dr Jaimie.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

what u r hearing is a sinus arrythmia..which is affected by breathing...completely normal in the dog...but not in the cat


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Sometimes Lilly's heart rate seems to be going really fast when she is sleeping. I sometimes wake her up because it scares me but then she stops as soon as I wake her up. Is she just having a crazy dream chasing a cat?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> what u r hearing is a sinus arrythmia..which is affected by breathing...completely normal in the dog...but not in the cat[/B]


Thank you for your reply Dr. Jamie; that's exactly what I was hoping to hear!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Because I am a Cardiac Nurse I pay attention to Ty's heartbeat. When he was still a puppy I noticed the same thing you mention, my Vet told me the same thing; that it was normal and not to worry.


----------

